# Washing Machine for pets



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Good? Cruel??

O_O


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Saw that before. Not much more than an enclosed shower.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Saw it on the tele before. When I saw the topic I giggled. Dunno.. if it rotated 360 the yah ok I'd say probably torture there.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think i would put my dog in that machine


----------

